# mehrere .rar dateien entpacken

## pieter_parker

hallo

hab da ein verzeichnis mit vielen kleinen .rar dateien, ich will diese alle der reihe nach in ein anderes verzeichnis entpacken lassen

```

cd /verzeichnis1/verzeichnismitdenvielenrardateien/

unrar x *.rar /home/pieter/Desktop/vielerardateienentpackt/

```

das verzeichnis "/home/pieter/Desktop/vielerardateienentpackt/" gibt es

urnar sagt mir immer

```

extracting from blablub1xyz.rar

no files to extract

```

mache ich unrar x blablub1xyz.rar /home/pieter/Desktop/vielerardateienentpackt/ entpackt der die datei

da es aber um die 100 dateien sind und ich null bok hab da 100 mal was rumzutippen .. frage ich mich was ich falsche mache?

muss doch moeglich sein alle der reihe nach entpacken zulassen ohne das ich immer irgendwelche knoepfe zwischendurch druecken muss

----------

## py-ro

Quicka and Dirty

```
find . -name \*.rar -exec unrar x {} <Verzeichniss> \;
```

Py

----------

## manuels

funktioniert denn ein

```
for i in `ls -1 *.rar`; do unrar x $i /home/pieter/Desktop/vielerardateienentpackt/; done
```

EDIT: Verdammt, eine Minute zu spät

----------

## blu3bird

Wenn es voneinander unabhängige Dateien sind benutze eine der Lösungen meiner Vorredner. 

Aber es gibt bei Rar auch die Option das Archiv in mehrere kleine Dateien zu verteilen(z.b. damit es auf mehrere Disketten passt), dann hast du sowas wie

```
bla.part_01.rar

bla.part_02.rar

bla.part_03.rar
```

oder

```
bla.rar

bla.r01

bla.r02
```

in dem Fall musst Du nur das 1. Archiv entpacken und unrar wechselt automatisch zu den weiterne, also

```
unrar x bla.part_01.rar 
```

bzw. 

```
unrar x bla.rar
```

----------

## borsdel

auch ganz nett

```
[I] app-arch/unp

     Available versions:  1.0.10

     Installed versions:  1.0.10(22:34:26 22.03.2007)

     Homepage:            http://packages.qa.debian.org/u/unp.html

     Description:         Script for unpacking various file formats

```

zb dann 

```
unp *.rar [-- -rarswitch]
```

----------

## pieter_parker

danke fuer die infos und tips

for i in `ls -1 *.rar`; do unrar x $i /home/pieter/Desktop/vielerardateienentpackt/; done

funktioniert ganz gut  :D

----------

## pieter_parker

vielleicht ist 

find . -name \*.rar -exec unrar x {} /home/pieter/Desktop/vielerardateienentpackt/ \;

doch die bessere wahl

denn

for i in `ls -1 *.rar`; do unrar x $i /home/pieter/Desktop/vielerardateienentpackt/; done 

hat schwierigkeiten mit dateienamen in denen ein "," vorkommt

```

ls -Al

-rw-rw---- 1 pieter pieter 30052525  1. Jun 18:06 sex, drugs, lies.rar

```

```

for i in `ls -1 *.rar`; do unrar x $i /home/peter/Desktop/firefox_download/; done

UNRAR 3.70 beta 3 freeware      Copyright (c) 1993-2007 Alexander Roshal

Cannot open sex,.rar

Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

No files to extract

UNRAR 3.70 beta 3 freeware      Copyright (c) 1993-2007 Alexander Roshal

Cannot open drugs,.rar

Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

No files to extract

UNRAR 3.70 beta 3 freeware      Copyright (c) 1993-2007 Alexander Roshal

Cannot open lies.rar

Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

No files to extract

```

----------

